# Thermal Night w/ Open Season Central Ga.



## mar0311 (Jun 5, 2017)

A Huge bit a Thanks to Adam Reas, of Open Season for a awesome night of Hoggin Thermal Style... Wish I had those optics in the Nam!!!


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 5, 2017)

I wish you did too brother...thanks for your service!

Bet that was AWESOME hunting them with Thermal


----------



## piedmont1971 (Jun 9, 2017)

Nice work! That's a good one.
Already looking forward to cooler weather so I can get after them.


----------

